# FreeBSD-10 / what happened to encswap



## Leander (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

I was wondering what happened to /etc/rc.d/encswap? I wanted to use geli with the rc script but then it replayed that the script doesn't exist anymore?! is there any replacement, or did it just disappear?


----------



## trh411 (Nov 30, 2013)

Per the attached, it was deleted back in June 2013 in head.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-head/2013-June/048862.html


----------



## Leander (Dec 1, 2013)

OK?! .... s So is there any equivalent replacement? Or do I need to set it up completely manually?

Thanks*.*


----------



## trh411 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have no familiarity with encswap, but according to the commit notes, the commit added GBDE/GELI swap space specification support, which encswap supported. To quote from the commit notes:

```
- [b]Add GBDE/GELI encrypted swap space specification support, which
    rc.d/encswap supported[/b].  The /etc/fstab lines are like the following:
  
    /dev/ada1p1.bde       none    swap    sw      0       0
    /dev/ada1p2.eli       none    swap    sw      0       0
  
    .eli devices accepts aalgo, ealgo, keylen, and sectorsize as options.
  
    swapctl(8) can understand an encrypted device in the command line
    like this:

    # swapctl -a /dev/ada2p1.bde
```
So I guess the answer to your question is that additions to GBDE/GELI have replaced encswap.


----------

